

ReactOS 0.3.17 is about to be released - userulluipeste
http://community.reactos.org/index.php/news/reactos-0-3-17-is-about-to-be-released

======
jeditobe
[http://reboot.pro/topic/20149-ntfs-now-supported-in-
reactos-...](http://reboot.pro/topic/20149-ntfs-now-supported-in-reactos-
livecd/)

